# Slingshot of the Month - MAR 2012 - Discussion



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The place to discuss your nominations and any general chat related to Slingshot of the Month


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

I going to be a very tough month. Already 2 awesome Cattys


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! Love Chepo's,Love that Aluminum "Mirror"( Jeez, can it shine anymore?) but I have to stick with my guns and go with Dayhiker's Worm eaten, knot infested, swirl ridden, character loaded natural that he sent Philly. I don't have a Pic but maybe Philly does. I do have it on video. Check my channel( link under Avatar). It's on the highlighted video "2nd NY shoot of 2012". Awesome frame done first by God then with a helping hand from Dayhiker! Cool. Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I nominated it yesterday Gary, it truly is an amazing piece of wood. DH brought out the best in it. I amproud to own it.
Philly


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

DH's Ash Natural is one of the most amazingly grained pieces of wood i've ever seen. It is beautiful. A lot of really nice slingshots so far... going to be tough as always.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

I thought Danny's aluminum piece was incredible!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sharkman said:


> I thought Danny's aluminum piece was incredible!


For sure! It's amazing what you can achieve with a few basic tools if you put the effort in.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

ya he really put some time into that one. beautiful. i want one for sure.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks to XxDollarBillxX, by nominating "La Jorobada", which will be tight going competition, that Dh ash is spectacular finishes in aluminum Danny exceptional, and that the hybrid of Flippinout, very tight THIS MONTH ...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Every one of you guys are true craftsmen, congratulations on your nominations.
Philly


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

i hope i can nominate twice.

i just added another chepo69 heartstopper.

i love the work put out by this guy.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Please read the rules mate.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome frames nominated so far, unique in their own ways.
Still digging up topics from the last month to nominate....

Thanks Hrawk for nominating me


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Many beautiful slingshots are nominated here, the level of slingshots-makers is growing every month. I'd like to thank Torsten to nominate my Elf. You've got the point about the "core" of our sport mate, I agree with you. A natural antler maybe considered a bit primitive, but the strongness and the charming of a piece of branch gathered in nature is out of question, without detracting from modern slingshots that have their charm and their characteristics of strength and elasticity too. All the best, Bob


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

thaks to *kanoko *and *dayhicker*!!

double nomination!! wow!!!

this gonna be a really tough month!!

congratulations and good luck to all the nominees, you're all winners.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i am humbled by Irfans nomination of my bamboo ss, i thank him very much for the sentiment and the honor of even being in the running with all these beautiful works of sling shot art.


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

*dannys aluminium is a work of art a lot of work has gone into that frame plus hours of polishing he gets my vote*
*well made danny*
*polecat*


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

Outstanding selection of slingshots. I think banded a pouched up ready to shoot makes the slingshot complete and the photo more mouthwatering.


----------

